# Claiming for a new windscreen?



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

If I were to claim on my insurance for a replacement windscreen ( full of small stone chips ) would it have a drastic effect on my following years premium, as in would it go up by a significant amount because I would be classed as a risk because I had made a claim?

Andy...


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Normally you just goto the windscreen company and they sort it, and jsut pay a _small _fee, about £50 depending on your insurer. AFAIK that doesn't have any knock on effect.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

With Swiftcover my premium stayed around the same but they didn't add a years no claims as I'd claimed for the windscreen.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think most policies for fully comp will replace the windscreen without any impact on the no-claims bonus


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You need to check your policy.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Check with your own Insurer, the cover can vary.

Generally speaking, provided you have windscreen cover under your policy (normally only given with Comprehensive cover), a claim does not affect NCB and all you need to pay is the glass excess (usually £50 to £100). The amount you can claim can be restricted in some instances, especially if you use someone other than the insurer's approved repairer.

Some "budget" policies do not cover windscreens or have very limited cover, so always check your policy cover before claiming.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> You need to check your policy.


Beat me to it! lol :thumb:


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys, it's very much appreciated :thumb:

I have Fully Comp insurance with Protected No Claims and the windscreen excess is £65, so just to be on the safe side I'll give my insurer a call just to clarify I'm not going to get stung if I make a claim on the windscreen.

Andy...


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

If you're gonna phone your insurance company to check, you may as well go through with claiming from them. Because as soon as you even enquire, they will most likely mark it down as the same as a claim would when evaluating your future risk even if you don't go ahead and claim... ie - This is a guy who drives into lots of stones, he is high risk now we know this.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Would an insurance company pay to have a screen changed that only has small chips? 

Wouldn't it need to be unsafe before they would? 

I know you just can't go to any glass company. Most insurers have their own specified company and if you go elsewhere, their contribution to the screen is small


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

is it that you just want a new one or have been told? dont know how these things work can you just decide one day i'd like a new windscreen? guessing someone has to say it needs replacing for the insurers to give teh go ahead?


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Chips will be repaired or if not possible then the windscreen will be replaced. This would be the decision of the windscreen company ultimately to say they cannot repair the chips but I am sure you can apply pressure to a guy when he is standing in front of you to come to the decision that he wants.


----------

